# New 2011 Surly Pacer



## martinsillo (Aug 18, 2009)

no, you didn't travelled back in time.
This is a 2011 frame I bought back then and never built for...reasons.

(sorry for the mess in the pic)









I left and came back to bicycling pretty much at the same time, again, reasons.
Early this year I decided to get healthier before my 40th birthday in dec and came back to commuting on a new Jamis Sequel..I've been on and off due to an injury but I'm coming back slowly but surely....I'm 45 pounds down and for the first time in years, probably the same 10 years, I'm below 220...I'm 5'-9"

So, as a reward/incentive to keep riding I'm building this bike up. 
This is not going to be a super quick build due to cashflow and availability of parts, but here is the wish plan:

Stage 1: $1200-1500 to invest tops (depending on cashflow)
black components
Chris King HS
thomson stem-SP
105/ultegra compact groupset
Wheels: DT350s laced to DT 460 rims (28 back, 24 front)
*Question: is there an actual benefit on straight pull vs classic spokes? *(I honestly don't remember this existed 10 years ago)
cambium c15 brooks saddle
need to decide on other components

Back then I wanted to build it as a randoneeur but now I'm going for something faster, lighter and reliable sort of build.

Stage 2: Carbon Fork (big maybe)
Whiskey Rd 7 straight, this one is 367 AC with a 45 rake...the stock fork on the pacer is 371-45...so the plan would be to put a CK +5mm crown base plate on it to stay as near as possible in the same geo.

I'll be posting updates!


----------

